# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Sleep/Dream Documentaries

## LikesToTrip

I thought it would be cool if we could compile a list of any documentaries related to dreaming. whiterain posted a good one in a thread and it made me want to watch more.
Here's the one whiterain posted
LiveLeak.com - (documentary) "The Secrets of Sleep" (Part 1/2)
LiveLeak.com - (documentary) "The Secrets of Sleep" (Part 2/2)
It talks about what happens when you deprive someone of REM sleep, the effects of narcolepsy and what it reveals about REM, how dreams help us solve problems, and how the sleeping brain is able to detect illness before the waking brain. I found it pretty interesting.

I also found this one, but haven't watched it yet. It's based on the works of Carl Jung.
The Wisdom of the Dream | Watch Free Documentary Online
The comments say it is pretty good; I plan on watching it later today.

Does anybody else know of any good dreaming documentaries?

----------


## Krinks

There's a Nova documentary that I saw on Netflix called "What Are Dreams?" that offered some interesting insights into dreaming.  It even showed some very fascinating experiments they carreid out on animals who were dreaming.  Highly recommended if you can find it.

----------


## spookyfox

I think this thread should be way more active. I'm planning on watching all the stuff I can find.

Although I haven't watched it yet, this seems promising, since BBC Horizon always delivers high quality content:

----------

